# Welcher Gaming-Laptop wird es? Lenovo legion 5 vs. Lenovo legion 5 pro



## BezeWladi (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo. Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe!
Ich möchte mir einen Gaming Laptop zulegen und nach lange Recherche weiß ich: Es wird ein Lenovo Legion 5.
Die Frage ist nur, welcher genau?
Dieser:
https://www.idealo.de/productpage/201211652?siteId=1&src=DESKTOP&leadOutUrl=/preisvergleich/Relocate/3394423136171596208.html?camp=oesg&categoryId=3751&pos=1&price=1399.00&productid=201211652&ref=oesg&sid=285519&type=offer&offerKey=64a8de8966cde60dd207711c1f840068&offerListId=201211652-0A1102DD871BF5E5E7023667C8D7BC6F&osId=3394423136171596208&cancelUrl=https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/201211652_-legion-5-pro-16-82jq001h-lenovo.html&lcb=kI4ySp5Zaaf_Ow3ExPnrag

oder Dieser:
https://www.cyberport.de/notebook-u...z-r7-4800h-16gb-512gb-ssd-rtx2060-win-10.html

Die großen Unterschiede sind: Der eine hat einen *AMD Ryzen 5 5600H *und eine *nVidia GeForce RTX 3060, *der Andere hat einen *MD Ryzen 7 4800H *und eine *NVIDIA GeForce RTX2060. *

Ich will mit dem Laptop hauptsächlich spielen. Soll ich also voll auf die GPU gehen und mir die Pro Variante mit der RTX 3060 holen oder doch lieber die etwas bessere CPU? Ist die Ryzen 7 4800H überhaupt besser als Ryzen 5 5600H?

Wäre über einen Rat sehr dankbar. Die 250€ spielen bei der Entscheidung keine Rolle. Ich will einfach den, von den beiden, besseren Laptop.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo BezeWladi,

ich habe das Legion 5 Pro mit 5600h und RTX 3060 seit ein paar Tagen. Die Performance, das Display und die Lautsprecher sind für ein Laptop aus meiner Sicht 1a. Auch im Akkubetrieb laufen Spiele wie Star Wars Battlefront 2017, Cyberpunk 2077 und Assassins Creed Syndicate in 1080p mit Hohen Einstellungen noch mit über 30 FPS. Mit angeschlossenem Strom laufen manche Spiele wie z.b. Batman Arkham Knight maxed out in 1600p mit 60 fps+. Auch Cyberpunk 2077 läuft dank dem 165Hz Display erstaunlich gut. Shadow of The Tomb Raider läuft z.b. in 4k Ultra mit Raytracing mit 30fps+ (mit Strom).

HDMI 2.1, also 4k 120hz funktionierte bisher noch nicht, obwohl mein Club3d Kabel 1372 das eigentlich schaffen sollte, Allerdings habe ich dieses vor der Zertifizierungsphase gekauft, daher liegt das Problem wahrscheinlich am Kabel. Gegenüber dem 4800h und der 2060 ist das 5 Pro nochmal einiges schneller. Vor allem das Display ist ein Upgrade.


----------



## hugolost (4. Juni 2021)

Ganz klar das Legion 5 Pro mit der 3060. Der Bildschirm ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Juni 2021)

Man muss nur bedenken, dass die Akkulaufzeit im Erhaltungsmodus (Akku wird nur bis 60% geladen) recht kurz ist. 2 - 3 Stunden bei geringer Last.


----------



## hugolost (4. Juni 2021)

Im Hybrid Modus komme ich auf 4std YouTube wenn der Akku bis 69% geladen wurde.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Juni 2021)

Star Wars Battlefront 2017: 1080p Ultra, 200% Res

Quiet: CPU: 1100Mhz, GPU@60 Watt+
Auto: CPU: 2250 Mhz, GPU@70 Watt
Leistung: CPU: 4250 Mhz. GPU@80 Watt
Der GPU Takt hat sich nicht viel verändert.

Die CPU lief aber größtenteils bei 100% Auslastung, zumindest wenn der externe Oled angeschlossen war. Vielleicht wirft das das Powerkonzept durcheinander.

Im Office Betrieb taktet die CPU im Quiet Modus höher. Liegt vielleicht am Powerbudget und der Temperatur.

Leider habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden nur die RTX 3060 zu nutzen. Selbst wenn diese aktiv ist wird z.b. für Youtube HDR Videos die GPU der CPU genutzt, was natürlich in dropped Frames resultiert. RTX only im BIOS hilft leider nicht das Problem zu beheben.


----------



## hugolost (5. Juni 2021)

In Lenovo Vantage einfach den Hybrid Modus aus machen dann ist nur die RTX aktiv


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Juni 2021)

hugolost schrieb:


> In Lenovo Vantage einfach den Hybrid Modus aus machen dann ist nur die RTX aktiv


Ich bestelle mir mal ein neues HDMI 2.1 Kabel. Ohne Hybrid Modus werden auch 8k 60 fps Videos in HDR ohne Dropped Frames abgespielt, allerdings nur im 1080p 120Hz HDR 8 Bit Dithering Modus. Entweder ist mein Club 3d 1372 Kabel nicht geeignet, oder der Laptop hat doch keinen HDMI 2.1 Output.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Juni 2021)

Mit einem offiziell zertifizierten Kabel geht jetzt auch HDMI 2.1 über die RTX 3060 vom Legion 5 Pro. Also 4k 120Hz HDR@10Bit.

Ohne Stromanschluss gibts natürlich kein HDR. Jetzt nochmal mit Strom.

Ab und zu Flackert das Bild für zwei Sekunden. Scheint also nicht 100% stabil zu sein.


----------

